# Looking at a grizzly g0548z



## tylerdru90 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey guys I’ve come across a used grizzly g0548z dust collector. He is asking $300 and I was gonna offer $200. My other option at the moment would be a harbor freight collector. I’m starting to think this may be a decent deal at $300 considering it has a canister filter. Buyer says it was never used. What do you guys think about the price? 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

They are about $475 new so it sounds pretty good

But Wood magazine tested DC's a few issues back, and I was surprised that the DC's with that filter were the worst at removing the finest dust. I have the next size smaller and it does a good job for me, but I am going to get the Super Dust Deputy to install in line before the DC, they get good reviews


----------



## Carl10 (Feb 3, 2017)

That is a pretty good deal. Around hear a 2 hp with a lot of miles goes for that much or more. I bet it does not last long. If you can get even for 250 it would be great. Also, this unit performs at a 2hp level with a 12.75" impeller. The HF 2hp has the motor but only a <10" impeller underperforming most every 1.5HP DC out there.

Hope this helps. Let us know what you do.

Carl


----------



## tylerdru90 (Aug 17, 2016)

Carl10 said:


> That is a pretty good deal. Around hear a 2 hp with a lot of miles goes for that much or more. I bet it does not last long. If you can get even for 250 it would be great. Also, this unit performs at a 2hp level with a 12.75" impeller. The HF 2hp has the motor but only a <10" impeller underperforming most every 1.5HP DC out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He wasn’t responding to my $200 offer so I bumped it up to $250. The issue is that he thinks the retail of this thing is $800. I have this issue a lot on the second hand market. People think their stuff is worth more at retail. I had a guy selling a used HF model for More than new
And he wouldn’t budge. These are both sellers who seem to not know much about what they are selling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

tylerdru90 said:


> He wasn’t responding to my $200 offer so I bumped it up to $250. The issue is that he thinks the retail of this thing is $800. I have this issue a lot on the second hand market. People think their stuff is worth more at retail. I had a guy selling a used HF model for More than new
> And he wouldn’t budge. These are both sellers who seem to not know much about what they are selling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



http://www.grizzly.com/products/2HP...h-Aluminum-Impeller-Polar-Bear-Series/G0548ZP

Same unit different color


----------



## tylerdru90 (Aug 17, 2016)

Catpower said:


> http://www.grizzly.com/products/2HP...h-Aluminum-Impeller-Polar-Bear-Series/G0548ZP
> 
> Same unit different color




Right. And the one he’s selling has mfr date of 2006 or 2008. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl10 (Feb 3, 2017)

Still a good price for an unused machine, but you will have to google impeller and motor update for this DC I think that was around the time they did an upgrade, but it may have been earlier. It might make a difference if you go with cash in hand and see if he will go lower.

Carl

OH, and it would be worth more if it was still under warranty!


----------



## tylerdru90 (Aug 17, 2016)

Well this kid isn’t responding. Going to check out a grizzly 1029 tomorrow. He’s asking $175. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

tylerdru90 said:


> [...]These are both sellers who seem to not know much about what they are selling.[...]


Yeah, people go around to garage and estate sales, buying stuff without knowing what it is that they are buying, hoping to turn it around for a windfall profit. I suppose that some of them are taking the wrong lessons from "reality" TV.


----------



## tylerdru90 (Aug 17, 2016)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Yeah, people go around to garage and estate sales, buying stuff without knowing what it is that they are buying, hoping to turn it around for a windfall profit. I suppose that some of them are taking the wrong lessons from "reality" TV.




Yup and they don’t wanna hear it when you offer a fair price. I don’t negotiate if the price is fair. The collector listed at $300 has been posted for sale for 6 months. Hmmm...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

